# Loki's coat and dematting comb



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

At the dog park this morning, someone mentioned this dematting comb to me. I know that I have seen that the dematting rakes are bad for their coats but this looks different. Has anyone used one?

Amazon.com : Safari De-Matting Comb for Dogs (2 pack) : Pet Supplies

Also, the pictures are of Loki's coat after his bath, before I attacked the mats. You can see the cotton looking mats under his coat. His is the only Havanese coat I have seen wet. Is it really curly or normal? Dry his head and chest seem curly while the rest seems more wavy.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Loki's coat is much more curly/wavy than my two guys Barb. I don't know about dematting combs, I have never used one. I do give mine a spritz of detangling spray and massage it in before I start combing them out. I only use it after a bath not on a daily basis. A spritzing of water with some conditioner mixed in on a daily basis works for me.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Doesn't that kind of comb actually cut the hair?


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Barbara Levy said:


> Also, the pictures are of _Loki's coat after his bath, before I attacked the mats. You can see the cotton looking mats under his coat._ His is the only Havanese coat I have seen wet. Is it really curly or normal? Dry his head and chest seem curly while the rest seems more wavy.


Loki has a gorgeous coat! His coat is more wavy wet than my Lil Girly. But she does become a bit wavy if I spritz her and then don't comb out right away. 
She is 11 months old now and I have never had her professionally groomed or cut. I do it all myself so far successfully and don't use a dematting comb.

Did I read this correctly? You bathe Loki before combing out his mats? 
I spend tons of time getting out ALL the knots/mats before baths. They can felt if they become wet and a huge nightmare ensues.
(Learned this the hard way with my past Persian cats)

Rory's owner Gary has a video that I love posted on his website. The video tutorial is made by Talemaker Havanese owner. 
"Havanese Grooming 101" 
I have it in my grooming bookmarks and re-watch it on occasion to refresh my memory especially as blowing coat starts. Visuals help me :nerd:
https://www.havaneseworld.org/havanese-grooming-101/
I watched many grooming videos and I like this one the best as I am trying to keep a full coat. 
I picked up some great tips from her before I attempted to do it on my own- one of which was to reinforce to me to get all the knots out first. 
I am so careful to try and not create any new knots during bathing. If I do they are little and easily taken care of with the CC buttercomb. 
She has great info on her site too. This info was helpful as well.
Blowing Coat - talemakerhavanese.com

I would be scared of cutting the hair with that tool as ShamaMama says. Which creates an all new issue with different lengths of hair (see link above) 
I really want the _From Nose to Tail_ book as well, but have not picked it up yet. It's on my list... I need help and courage with cutting hair between paw pads .
They are getting out of hand.... errrrrr ummmm  ... out of paw! :wink:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Doesn't that kind of comb actually cut the hair?


Yes it does, and it will ruin a Havanese coat. If the dog is badly enough matted to need that, you're much better off just cutting them down and starting over.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Whatadog is right Barb, I don't know if you do it or not, but you have to do a thorough comb through before you bathe them and then another thorough comb through after then blow dry while you comb through again. Sounds endless, but you end up with a lot less knots.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses - I thought the comb was a bad idea but just wanted to check. 

About the bath, we are in matting hell. There is never a time that I can get him all unmatted at one sitting. Yesterday, I did some and combed through the unmatted coat. Then gave him a very gentle bath and used the leave in Coat Handler Conditioner to help with the rest of the mats. Two things - Since he is mostly all white - it is much easier to see the mats when he is wet and the Coat Handler conditioner helps more than the sprays. 

Anyway, I couldn't get a grooming appointment until the 24th so until then we are just doing the best we can. Then it is puppy cut for Loki. I think I will leave his ears long - I hate to lose the black tips - and I can keep up with the mats on his ears. I can go back to the beginning with grooming when its not such a struggle because there are fewer mats. Maybe I can make him at least tolerate it better when its just a quick comb and a treat!!!!!


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

My 10 month puppy is matted every other day. Made a mistake a month ago and bathed before being sure he was totally brushed out and trust me, that was a big mistake. My wonderful groomer fixed things but advised me to never bathe without being sure there is no matting.

He just seems to mat easily and I wonder if it is blowing a coat. I also notice that I have his hair all over my pants although he is not supposed to shed.

I went online and ordered Chris Christianson's Ice on Ice Detangler leave-in conditioner and #011 Staggered Tooth Buttercomb. The comb was $40.00 and my husband thought I was crazy. But, it knocks out those knots. It is not just a comb, it is a coat saver. If you are interested it is Chris Christensen Systems Official Site. You can order online or request a catalog. My groomer was $75.00 so the comb is a bargain if I groom him myself.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you for the links to the videos! Very educational! :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If you can get by with combing him out every other day, he's not matting too badly! Most people have to comb out at least once daily during blowing coat. Most Havan se don't shed much beyond what comes out in the comb and brush, but every once in a while you do hear about one that does. Maybe you just got "lucky"!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

CaroleG said:


> I went online and ordered Chris Christianson's Ice on Ice Detangler leave-in conditioner and #011 Staggered Tooth Buttercomb.


I wonder why the staggered teeth are so effective? I don't have a comb like that . . .


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

CaroleG said:


> My 10 month puppy is matted every other day. Made a mistake a month ago and bathed before being sure he was totally brushed out and trust me, that was a big mistake. My wonderful groomer fixed things but advised me to never bathe without being sure there is no matting.
> 
> He just seems to mat easily and I wonder if it is blowing a coat. I also notice that I have his hair all over my pants although he is not supposed to shed.
> .





krandall said:


> If you can get by with combing him out every other day, he's not matting too badly! Most people have to comb out at least once daily during blowing coat. Most Havan se don't shed much beyond what comes out in the comb and brush, but every once in a while you do hear about one that does. Maybe you just got "lucky"!


Every other day? You are either really lucky or he is just starting. I can comb and brush Loki for 1/2 hour in the morning and 1/2 hour at night and still not keep up.

I feel like I have hair all over but I don't really think he is "shedding". But every time I sit down he jumps up in my lap and I can't help myself - I have to run my hands through his coat to find small mats i can work out with my fingers. Hair does come out then, so I have it stuck to my pants and floating around.

Puppy Coat tomorrow at 9:45 a.m. Yippee!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I wonder why the staggered teeth are so effective? I don't have a comb like that . . .


I have one and never use it.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm dying to see his puppy cut. I'm sure you'll post a photo for us. Can't remember, will you have scissored so it's still got a little length (three inches or so?) My breeder said if we go with a puppy coat, we should still have it scissored. Our groomer said scissoring a puppy coat will be more expensive than what she currently does (trimming only between the pads of her paws and her sanitary area and the bottom of the sides of the long coat so it doesn't drag on the ground). Right now, we're planning to keep Shama in her long coat, but I do really wonder what she'd look like in a puppy cut. Another dog entirely, I'm sure! Are you going to keep Loki's ears and tail long? Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> I'm dying to see his puppy cut. I'm sure you'll post a photo for us. Can't remember, will you have scissored so it's still got a little length (three inches or so?) My breeder said if we go with a puppy coat, we should still have it scissored. Our groomer said scissoring a puppy coat will be more expensive than what she currently does (trimming only between the pads of her paws and her sanitary area and the bottom of the sides of the long coat so it doesn't drag on the ground). Right now, we're planning to keep Shama in her long coat, but I do really wonder what she'd look like in a puppy cut. Another dog entirely, I'm sure! Are you going to keep Loki's ears and tail long? Can't wait to see the photos!


Yes, I am going to have it scissored. Maybe not 3 inches but definitely longer than she can do with the clippers. It am going to leave his ears and tail long - I can keep up with those mats. I also may leave most of his beard. I do plan to let him grow our again. All these decisions are too hard... I need you here to take good pictures but I will post a few.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The description on the comb mentions it has serrated blades. That doesn't sound good because it would cut the coat. I don't groom my dogs, but have been told it is necessary to comb down to the skin and comb out any mats before bathing. We have frequent paw baths here. I make sure they are combed out well before bathing. 
Scout's coat is like Loki's when wet. Truffles only has only a slight wave in her coat.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Heather Glen said:


> .
> Scout's coat is like Loki's when wet. Truffles only has only a slight wave in her coat.
> View attachment 138793
> 
> ...


Scout's coat does look a lot like Loki's wet. And probably dry too. I don't think he is going to have one of those beautiful flowy coats.
I think he will look like a cotton ball - but a really cut one. He is getting groomed tomorrow. I am definitely getting his body cut - probably to 2 inches - and leaving his ears and tails long. Its his head I don't know what to do with. The hair down his back is starting to part but his head is just a big pouf. Do you have Scout's bangs cut?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Reoriented Scout's photo . . .


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout's bangs are cut. The groomer always shapes the hair around Scout's head and trims the hair in the corner of his eyes.. He has a cowlick on top on his head so it's a bit of a challenge. Recently she has been trimming most of his beard. That really helps keeping the food out of his coat. This is how he is trimmed, but now his beard is shorter now.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Reoriented Scout's photo . . .


Thanks ShamaMama! Still can't rotate! &#129300;


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You're welcome. He's gorgeous!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbara Levy said:


> Yes, I am going to have it scissored. Maybe not 3 inches but definitely longer than she can do with the clippers. It am going to leave his ears and tail long - I can keep up with those mats. I also may leave most of his beard. I do plan to let him grow our again. All these decisions are too hard... I need you here to take good pictures but I will post a few.


The only problem with a scissored coat, is that if your dog has a coat that mats, you will STILL be dealing with mats at that length. They may be a bit easier to get out, but there will still be a lot of grooming involved on a daily basis.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> The description on the comb mentions it has serrated blades. That doesn't sound good because it would cut the coat. I don't groom my dogs, but have been told it is necessary to comb down to the skin and comb out any mats before bathing. We have frequent paw baths here. I make sure they are combed out well before bathing.
> Scout's coat is like Loki's when wet. Truffles only has only a slight wave in her coat.
> View attachment 138793
> 
> ...


Stagger tooth combs don't have a serrated edge... That's a bit of a mis-description. They just have teeth that alternate in length, with every other one a bit longer than the ones in between. It sounds like some people like them.. I aren't found them to be particularly useful. But they don't damage the coat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Stagger tooth combs don't have a serrated edge... That's a bit of a mis-description. They just have teeth that alternate in length, with every other one a bit longer than the ones in between. It sounds like some people like them.. I aren't found them to be particularly useful. But they don't damage the coat.


The Safari dematting comb shown mentions stainless steel serrated blades to remove mats. I would be afraid to use that one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> The Safari dematting comb shown mentions stainless steel serrated blades to remove mats. I would be afraid to use that one.


Oh, yes! I DEFINITELY wouldn't use a dematting comb! I thought you were talking about the CC stagger tooth comb someone mentioned!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Barbara Levy said:


> Every other day? You are either really lucky or he is just starting. I can comb and brush Loki for 1/2 hour in the morning and 1/2 hour at night and still not keep up.
> 
> I feel like I have hair all over but I don't really think he is "shedding". But every time I sit down he jumps up in my lap and I can't help myself - I have to run my hands through his coat to find small mats i can work out with my fingers. Hair does come out then, so I have it stuck to my pants and floating around.
> 
> Puppy Coat tomorrow at 9:45 a.m. Yippee!!!!


Barbara,

Did Loki get a puppycut?? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Lisa T. said:


> Barbara,
> 
> Did Loki get a puppycut?? Would love to see pictures.


Not yet. I took him this morning and despite best efforts he still had mats along one side and a back leg. McKenna knowing that I really didn't want to shave him worked on the mats for an hour and half. He is now mat free and she will cut him on Wednesday. (I gave her a very good tip!)

I have given in and am going to let her use the clippers on him. But we will leave ears and tail and neaten up his beard.

I will post pictures on Wednesday.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbara Levy said:


> Not yet. I took him this morning and despite best efforts he still had mats along one side and a back leg. McKenna knowing that I really didn't want to shave him worked on the mats for an hour and half. He is now mat free and she will cut him on Wednesday. (I gave her a very good tip!)
> 
> I have given in and am going to let her use the clippers on him. But we will leave ears and tail and neaten up his beard.
> 
> I will post pictures on Wednesday.


If he was matting that badly, you and he will BOTH be happier... at least until he's done blowing coat. And a clipper-length cut was the way to go at this pint. Longer than that, and he'd still mat.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

The comb I mentioned does not have any blades. Just a metal comb with two heights of teeth. Check it out Chris Christiansen website, Chris Christensen Systems Official Site 
6" Ultra Thick spine. Knock out those Knots! It's not just a comb...it's a coat saver! 6" long spine, 1 1/4" teeth that are staggered front to back at 1/8" interval.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy matted like crazy when he was younger. That's why I kept him in a puppycut. I didn't want him real short, so the groomer used the E attachment on the clippers. She didn't touch his ears or tail. I made the mistake of getting his hair trimmed around his eyes and it's taking forever to grow out. She does round out his chin because his beard was always getting matted and sticky. Can't wait to see pictures of Loki. Here's a picture of Rudy. I'm hoping once the hair grows out by his eyes, it will blend in with his muzzle.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> Rudy matted like crazy when he was younger. That's why I kept him in a puppycut. I didn't want him real short, so the groomer used the E attachment on the clippers. She didn't touch his ears or tail. I made the mistake of getting his hair trimmed around his eyes and it's taking forever to grow out. She does round out his chin because his beard was always getting matted and sticky. Can't wait to see pictures of Loki. Here's a picture of Rudy. I'm hoping once the hair grows out by his eyes, it will blend in with his muzzle.


It will! It just takes patience!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lisa he sure is so cute! 😍


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Adorable


----------

